# Yanmar 2001D PTO



## Dave6500 (Jan 16, 2021)

I've only had this tractor a couple months. It has the 4 gear PTO, am I correct to think that it shouldn't be turning when in neutral ?
If I am correct has anyone had the issue of it continuing to spin ?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

With nothing hooked up they often turn just from the oil flow from internal gears. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Dave6500 said:


> I've only had this tractor a couple months. It has the 4 gear PTO, am I correct to think that it shouldn't be turning when in neutral ?
> 
> If I am correct has anyone had the issue of it continuing to spin ?


For a Yanmar, it's unusual for the PTO output shaft to be turning while in the PTO neutral location of the multi-speed PTO. It should be stationary and benign of movement. BUT, always use caution of the PTO output shaft when a person is physically near it. 

As for the PTO turning while the tractor is in a gear selection for motion or in the neutral to be stationary, yes it should be turning. This effect is called a "live" PTO. 

Did both of those 2 scenarios make any sense? 

Now, is there a concern otherwise?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Dave6500 said:


> I've only had this tractor a couple months.


In the manual section here or on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO, there is a YM2001 Parts Manual available for FREE. This covers the D model too. 

YANMAR YM2001 YM2301 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1287.pdf


----------

